#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  C НАСТУПАЮЩИМ! & " Buddha's lost children"

## Andromeda

Esli vy esche ne videli dokumentalnyi film "Buddha's lost children", to vot zdes ego kak ras mozhno posmotret. 

http://www.uitzendinggemist.nl/index...b4065cda79ab0e

Dlja na4ala prosmotra prosto nazhmite na oranzhevuju knopku pod tekstom.
Film na Taiskom, s Gollandskimi subtitrami. Hotja tam i tak vse ponjatno. :Smilie:  

Желаю счастья здоровья и успеха в Новом году!

Marina

----------


## Ассаджи

Работающую ссылку на это фильм можно найти в теме:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,490.0.html

С наступающим!

----------


## Поляков

Есть у кого сабы к этому кинофильму? Одинаково не понимаю тайский и голландский языки, а фильм скачал. Обидно.  :Frown:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Главное, Поляков, к Вам никто равнодушным не останется , даже если нет сабжей ))))

----------


## Andromeda

> Есть у кого сабы к этому кинофильму? (


Poka net. Ja mogu perevesti film. Est kto-nibud na forume kto mozhet sdelat subtitry? I otredaktirovat moi perevod?

----------

Марица (06.08.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Poka net. Ja mogu perevesti film. Est kto-nibud na forume kto mozhet sdelat subtitry? I otredaktirovat moi perevod?


Я могу. На самом деле, перевод был бы интересен многим людям.

----------

Марица (06.08.2009)

----------


## Andromeda

Zame4atelno. Vo vtoroi polovine marta u menja budet vremja i podhodjaschee mesto 4toby zanjatsja perevodom. Eto zaimet neskolko dnei. 
A gde mozhno ska4at etot film 4toby ja ne zavisela ot linkov i ot interneta?

----------


## Поляков

> A gde mozhno ska4at etot film 4toby ja ne zavisela ot linkov i ot interneta?


Та копия, которую я нашел в сети (других я не видел) вести порядка 5 гигабайт (копия DVD диска). Если это для вас много, могу сжать до 700 Мб и выложить в файлообменник.

----------


## Andromeda

700 mb budu o4en rada. Spasibo

----------


## Andromeda

Интересно куда делась тема об этом док. фильме. 
В январе-феврале этого года она еще была. 

Особенно интересно переведен ли уже этот фильм на русский?

----------


## Сергей Муай

Тема на БФ тут

Есть тут

А тут можно посмотреть в онлайне.

----------

Pema Sonam (25.12.2008)

----------


## Andromeda

Вот куда она спряталась!
Спасибо

----------


## Andromeda

Да, я была бы рада тех. помощи. Такой как наложение субтитров. 
Уже два месяца у меня лежит наш "Остров" переведенный на голландский. Но до накладки субтитров мне никак не добраться. Никогда этим еще не занималась, а времени на осваивание этого нет.

"Buddha's Lost Children" я совсем недавно начала переводить. Пока перевела первые 10 минут фильма. Пишу ручкой. У меня проблема с перепечатыванием и с сидением за компьютером вообще, из-за шеи. Поэтому было бы еще очень здорово если кто-нибудь смог бы перепечатывать мои отсканированные рукописи.

----------


## Топпер

Вообще, можно было бы попробовать. Там много печатать?

----------


## Andromeda

Много, а может и нет. 

Вот здесь первые 10 минут: 

http://www.axifile.com?1936722

а здесь вторые 

http://www.axifile.com?7318498

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Файлы в работе.

----------


## Топпер

> Много, а может и нет. 
> 
> Вот здесь первые 10 минут: 
> 
> http://www.axifile.com?1936722
> 
> а здесь вторые 
> 
> http://www.axifile.com?7318498


Если выложите весь перевод - напечатаю. Не проблема.

----------


## Andromeda

Процесс перевода и перепечатывания идет полным ходом. Но с субтитрами пока еще не ясно.

----------


## Andromeda

Перевод закончен и перепчатывание подходит к концу. 
Кто может сделать субтитры?

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

Скажите, а на Русском его посмотреть возможно ?

----------


## Andromeda

Нашелся бы человек владеющий наложением субтитров, тогда будет можно.

----------


## Топпер

Так в чём проблема. Давайте текст.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Кстати весьма двоякое впечатление осталось после просмотра фильма. Этот монах, как воспритатель, бесспорно, хорош и нужен. Но приемлемо ли для бхикху посещать боксерский бой, проявлять неприкрытый гнев и распускать руки (и ноги, пусть даже был повод) и одобрять татуировки послушнику? (это можно отнести к украшениям).

----------


## Andromeda

Татуировки довольно популярны среди верующих Тайцев, но к буддизму отношения не имеют. Они носят защитный и наделяющий определенной силой характер, а не для красоты. Чтобы татуировка "заработала" ее нужно не только нанести, но и наделить силой. Когда Кру Баа подошел к Пан Сену по завершению нанесения тигра, он  это и сделал. Своего рода благословение которое встречается в тайских монастырях на каждом шагу. 
Одни части тела подходят для нанесения татуировок, а на других частях их наносить не желательно. Не все могут прикасаться к татуировкам. Например женщинам нельзя. Это может лишить татуировки своей силы. 
Barend Jan Terwiel посвятил теме татуировок в Таиланде у монахов одну или несколько глав в своей книге Монахи и Магия. 
Monks And Magic.  White Lotus, Bangkok, 1994, ISBN 974-8495-91-4.
Меня особенно удивил размер татуировки наносимой Пан Сену - на всю грудь - и это ребенку!

----------


## Andromeda

> Так в чём проблема. Давайте текст.


Проверю еще раз и дам.

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати весьма двоякое впечатление осталось после просмотра фильма. Этот монах, как воспритатель, бесспорно, хорош и нужен. Но приемлемо ли для бхикху посещать боксерский бой, проявлять неприкрытый гнев и распускать руки (и ноги, пусть даже был повод) и одобрять татуировки послушнику? (это можно отнести к украшениям).


Это из разряда о чём я говорил в январе: реальный Буддизм и теоретический - две большие разницы.

----------


## Топпер

Благодаря переводу Андромеды субтитры сделал
Скачать можно отсюда

----------

AlekseyE (06.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.08.2009)

----------


## Alextar

Уважаемые форумчане!
У кого сохранились субтитры, залейте их, пожалуйста, на любой файлообменник!

----------


## Тао

Поддерживаю предыдущий пост  :Smilie:

----------


## Andromeda

> Поддерживаю предыдущий пост


 http://ifolder.ru/28624140

----------

Тао (10.02.2012)

----------


## Kit

Скажите пожалуйста, а где можно скачать этот фильм с русскими сабами, а то по ссылкам выше ни сабов ни фильма уже нет... =(

----------


## Влад М

> Скажите пожалуйста, а где можно скачать этот фильм с русскими сабами, а то по ссылкам выше ни сабов ни фильма уже нет... =(


Здравствуйте,
фильм можно скачать с русским закадровым переводоми вшитыми английскими субтитрами на рутрекере:
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3787784

----------

